# Encephalitis? Meningitis?



## Swoosie (May 10, 2006)

Please, friends, say a little prayer for my little "Angel". She's 4 years old and the love of my life. Last night I came home from work to find her standing oddly with her head tilted to the right. She had been "limping" a little bit this week, but nothing I was concerned about. We rushed her to ER Vet who said she might have inner ear infection or something worse. We had Neurologist see her today..long story short...she's had SO many tests..and is in intensive care at the hospital. The doc says she has a form of encephalitis, but not "maltese encephalitis". He's not sure what caused it...and is actively treating it with steroids, antibiotics and anti-inflamatory drugs. He says it's a "migrating parasite" which has attacked her brain, spinal cord, and muscles..doesn't sound good does it  
Has anyone had any experience with this? If so, please contact me. Other wise, please say lots and lots of prayers..I'm not ready to lose her...*sigh*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Not GME?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry. I've not heard of that. Did the neurologist say it's caused by mosquitos? I hope Dr. Jaimie or others who are so knowledgable of our beloved breed will be able to help. I'll be praying for you and your sweet little girl.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

did he give it a name?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dang. Now I'm confused. I found this info on line, but I thought GME was genetic. So it can be caused by a parasite, be viral or bacterial, or from an injury?

Merck Vet. Manual: Meningitis and Encephalitis: Introduction


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers

Cathy


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry  
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh I am so very sorry, I will pray that Angel makes a full recovery rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Angel. Here's hoping she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will certainly keep your little Angel in my prayers and that she feels better soon. I know how stressful this is for you too and you will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers as well.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I will be keeping your baby in my prayers. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured I will have your little girl in my prayers. I know how terribly scarey and stressful this must be for you. I pray that Angel will respond well to treatment!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. 
I will be thinking about you and your little angle and keep you in my prayers.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:grouphug: I will be praying. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor baby! I hope your vet can handle this and she'll recover soon. The fact that he mentioned "maltese encephalitis" makes me wonder that maybe he isn't familar with GME/NME.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Saying a prayer for your sweet baby!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Sending prayers up for your sweet little Angel. I hope she recovers fully and quickly! :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - poor little baby! I'm so sorry, and I hope you have the best doctors available and that they can fix whatever is
wrong with your little :wub: Angel. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sending prayers and please keep us posted. Hugs for you for comfort and support.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: So sorry your baby is sick, I will say a prayer~~ :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Swoosie (May 10, 2006)

Good news! I got a call just about 30 minutes ago..we get to bring her HOME! Seems she responded well to the meds...we're bringing her home on some meds...neurologist is waiting on some test results so we know more...He thinks it's some type of infectious disease that she got somewhere..which made her brain, muscles and spinal cord swell...they THINK they got it early enough...jsut the mere fact she's coming home is amazing to me...

I think when he said "Maltese Encephalitis" he meant GME? He stressed over and over how that disease is common in maltese and I think he said "pugs"? Anyway, he kept saying that it wasn't that...

Thanks for the prayers...please don't stop 

Sue


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't tell you how glad I am that you get to bring Angel home and they think this can be treated. I was really concerned for both of you. It's so sad to hear about one of these little guys being sick. My thought and prayers are still with you and please keep us updated.
Hugs to you both! Great news!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh that is great news!! I'm so happy things are looking up for your baby!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Swoosie @ Sep 13 2008, 06:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634368


> Good news! I got a call just about 30 minutes ago..we get to bring her HOME! Seems she responded well to the meds...we're bringing her home on some meds...neurologist is waiting on some test results so we know more...He thinks it's some type of infectious disease that she got somewhere..which made her brain, muscles and spinal cord swell...they THINK they got it early enough...jsut the mere fact she's coming home is amazing to me...
> 
> I think when he said "Maltese Encephalitis" he meant GME? He stressed over and over how that disease is common in maltese and I think he said "pugs"? Anyway, he kept saying that it wasn't that...
> 
> ...


Sue that is such good news. I'll keep her in my prayers until we know all the results and she is well.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just read this post I'm so glad that things are looking up for little Angel. Will keep her in my prayers. Jill


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update. So happy you get to bring her home. I will keep her in my prayers that continues to improve and that this has no lasting effects on your baby. :grouphug: 

Linda


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So happy you get to bring her home! I hope she continues to get better and makes a full recovery! Lots of hug, kisses, and prayers from Ava Jane. :aktion033: :grouphug: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap: So happy to hear she is coming home!!! We will keep you in our prayers and please keep all of you friends here on SM posted.


----------



## Swoosie (May 10, 2006)

*Update on Angel*: Brought her home yesterday on 5 different meds: Prednisone, Carafate, Doxycycline, Clindamycin, and Meclizine. Doc is still not sure what caused her meningoencephalitis ...a few tests are yet to be back. In his explanation he used the term parasite migration...hmm..not sure what that is. He said the disease could have been bacterial, viral, fungal, protozoal, chemical, or immune-mediated...

I've read TONS of information on here...On one hand I'm scared to death..on the other I'm cautiously optomistic...

As far as her physical appearance, I'd say she's about 40% of her nomal self. She's able to jump up on the couch, attempt to chase the cat  . eating some, not a lot, but some..she's still a bit "wobbly" and has a slight head tilt. The biggest issue I see is her head/body wiggling/shaking. It almost looks like someone with Parkinsons. I'm hoping this is a short term thing...but..if she's alive and happy with a slight shake, I'll take that 
This morning she seems better than yesterday, so I'm hoping the progression toward her back to normal will continue.

Thanks again for all your prayers! If you have any additional thoughts or knowledge about this horrible disease, please let me know..


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

do u know if the cytology results on the spinal fluid tap are back? if immune mediated diseases are not ruled out then gme has not been ruled out yet.

hope she recovers quickly and its an easy fix. :grouphug:


----------



## Swoosie (May 10, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Sep 14 2008, 10:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634847


> do u know if the cytology results on the spinal fluid tap are back? if immune mediated diseases are not ruled out then gme has not been ruled out yet.
> 
> hope she recovers quickly and its an easy fix. :grouphug:[/B]


"CSF Analysis/Procedure: priliminary results: WBC: 44 cells/ul, RBC: 350 cells/uL; final report still pending" 

"MRI Interpretation: Multiplane and multisequence images of the brain and cervical spinal cord were evaluated. These images revealed a contrast enhancing lesion within the occipital lobe of the cerebrum, the cerebellum, and also an intradural extramedullary lesion compressing the cervical spine at the level of C1-1. There lesions appeared consistent with inflammation.

Also, "radiographic interpretation: Thoracic radiographs were taken and did not reveal an significant findings"

"The diagnostice performed thus far are all consistent with inflammation however, we are still pending the final CSF results. We have also submitted infectious disease titers and should have these results within the next 7 - 10 days"


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im sorry to tell u but this sounds like GME to me and while u r waiting on the results u can join the yahoo group http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/NewGMEDogs/

this group will tell you all the info on how to contact dr sisson in boston who is the best when it comes to GME. I have a patient i just diagnosed this past week that we r treating with his protocol. he is on vacation but returns on monday. he will work with your vet via email and he is wonderful.


----------



## Swoosie (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the information..I've joined the yahoo group! I'm still praying that it's NOT GME..but will deal with it if it is..again, thanks


----------



## Swoosie (May 10, 2006)

QUOTE (Swoosie @ Sep 14 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634878


> Thanks for the information..I've joined the yahoo group! I'm still praying that it's NOT GME..but will deal with it if it is..again, thanks [/B]


----------



## Swoosie (May 10, 2006)

Update on Angel! Well, it's been over a month since Angel was tentatively diagnosed with GME. I'm so so so very happy to report that she is in total remission. She was back to herself after about a week of meds...as of today she's on 5 mg of prednisone every other day..and will be taking that dose for about 2 more weeks. We've had consultations from the best neurologists in the nation...Angel's case is unique...she did not "present" like most GME cases...nonetheless, she was diagnosed with that, since GME is a "rule out" diagnosis. ANYWAY, I'm so very happy that she's back to herself. We pray every day that she never ever has the symptoms of that disease again.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the wonderful news! I hope Angel continues to do well!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that Angel is doing better. I hope she continues to be well.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am sooo happy that little Angel has done so well! That's wonderful! Will be praying that she continues on this path and no more problems!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so happy for you and Angel. May she continue in good health for many years to come.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

That is such good news to hear you caught it so early and have it under control so quickly. What a good mommy you are to your sweet Angel! :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news! I hope she continues to do well.
Hugs to your little Angel.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:aktion033:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good for her, that is very good news. I had a Sheltie puppy that had seizures and a brain infection of an organisum he got from bird dropping. It was a very long name and I've forgotten it, it was many years ago. You can only hope and pray this was something treatable and she will be fine. :grouphug:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So glad that she is doing better and back to her normal self. I hope and pray everything continues for you! Hugs and kisses from Ava Jane.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Swoosie @ Oct 11 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649073


> Update on Angel! Well, it's been over a month since Angel was tentatively diagnosed with GME. I'm so so so very happy to report that she is in total remission. She was back to herself after about a week of meds...as of today she's on 5 mg of prednisone every other day..and will be taking that dose for about 2 more weeks. We've had consultations from the best neurologists in the nation...Angel's case is unique...she did not "present" like most GME cases...nonetheless, she was diagnosed with that, since GME is a "rule out" diagnosis. ANYWAY, I'm so very happy that she's back to herself. We pray every day that she never ever has the symptoms of that disease again.[/B]



Thanks for updated us! I've been wondering how she was doing. All paws are crossed here that she stays in remission. Yahoo!

Cathy[attachment=42079SCN1081_resized.jpg]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad she is doing well. Laci is too but is on a much longer course of pred following dr sissons direction. hope she stays symptom free.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm so happy Angel is doing well. We also have a Maltese that has GME and all good with her. Let's hope all of us GME dog owners can continue on this path! There isn't anything more wonderful than to see our babies start acting like normal, playful furkids again! Jan


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wonderful news!! :grouphug: 

I'm so happy for you and your Angel. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wonderful news! May she stay symptom free forever!


----------



## foxeysquirrel (Oct 30, 2013)

My dog Kassi has this horribe disease Maltese encephalitis. She was diagnosed on Sept 18th by Virginia Tech Medical College. There are no words to describe my love for her. The thought of losing her is unbearable as she is irreplaceable.
I have been so protective of her…. I feed her the best food, I trained her on pads inside so nothing could get her. Her feet only touched the outside ground once in the snow. I wanted to see what she would do. I sleep with my loyal girl beside me and I can’t protect her from the horror of this disease.
I never once cried or said why me when I was told I had cancer but this brought me to my knees in pain. I expected to be holding her in my arms for a long,long time. Please pray for her I need her.


Medication she is on:

Prednisolone
Leflunomide
Atopica

Being Treated By:

Dr.Theresa E. Pancotto,Assistant Professor, Neurology

Kassi can be seen on my blog
http://foxeysquirrel.blogspot.com


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

foxeysquirrel said:


> My dog Kassi has this horribe disease Maltese encephalitis. She was diagnosed on Sept 18th by Virginia Tech Medical College. There are no words to describe my love for her. The thought of losing her is unbearable as she is irreplaceable.
> I have been so protective of her…. I feed her the best food, I trained her on pads inside so nothing could get her. Her feet only touched the outside ground once in the snow. I wanted to see what she would do. I sleep with my loyal girl beside me and I can’t protect her from the horror of this disease.
> I never once cried or said why me when I was told I had cancer but this brought me to my knees in pain. I expected to be holding her in my arms for a long,long time. Please pray for her I need her.
> 
> ...


Hi Teddi. This is a thread from 2008. Have you discussed Dr. Sissons protocol with your neurologist? Or have you actually tried to contact Dr. Sisson? I'm sorry you are having to go through this. But you have to be extremely proactive to get this diesase under control. You should try Dr. Sisson.


----------



## foxeysquirrel (Oct 30, 2013)

I did speak to my Vet. She seems to be following the Dr in Boston.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

foxeysquirrel said:


> I did speak to my Vet. She seems to be following the Dr in Boston.


 I'm so glad. I will be hoping for the best. <<<Hugs>>>


----------



## foxeysquirrel (Oct 30, 2013)

So much information here. Thanks


----------

